# Capi di abbigliamento



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Cosa significa _capi di abbigliamento_, oppure il sostantivo _capi _nel seguente contesto:
"In un negozio di abbigliamento una ragazza cerca dei _capi di abbigliamento_ per un'occasione particolare"

(_l'occasione particolare _è la festa di laurea di qualcuno; l'autore del testo è supponibilmente madrelingua italiano/a)

Sarà qualcosa tipo "un vestito _top_" (cioè di qualità suprema/modernissima/ecc.) ? ...

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/capo
> Individuo, *unità *di un complesso di animali o di cose


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis!
Aggiungo solo quanto segue dato che ha già risposto Paul.





> *abbigliamento*
> 
> L’insieme degli oggetti di vestiario.


Vedi anche _capi di vestiario_:





> *vestiario*
> Loc. Capo di v., ogni singolo indumento.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie. Interessante ... Ho pensato a tutte le accezioni della parola _capo _tranne quella che state indicando voi ... A proposito, avrebbe lo stesso senso anche al singolare, per esempio "... una ragazza cerca _un_ _capo di abbigliamento _per ..." ? O così non si direbbe in questo caso concreto?


----------



## dragonseven

Certo che sì, ad esempio la ragazza ha già il vestito ma nessun paio di scarpe, o un cappello, da abbinare ad esso. 
Nella stessa accezione la parola _capo_ la puoi utilizzare anche per richiamare l'attenzione di uno sconosciuto.


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Grazie. Interessante ... Ho pensato a tutte le accezioni della parola _capo _tranne quella che state indicando voi ... A proposito, avrebbe lo stesso senso anche al singolare, per esempio "... una ragazza cerca _un_ _capo di abbigliamento _per ..." ? O così non si direbbe in questo caso concreto?


Ciao francis. Io tendo ad associare a "capo d'abbigliamento" il significato di "pezzo di vestiario" (un pantalone, una maglia, una giacca, un vestito eccetera). Per indicare le scarpe preferisco *calzature*, e per indicare altro (cinture, borse, guanti, eccetera) preferisco *accessori*.
Ciao
p


----------



## bearded

Naturalmente concordando con le spiegazioni già date, vorrei far osservare che, secondo me, nelle espressioni ''capo di vestiario/capo di abbigliamento'' il significato della parola 'capo' si avvicina molto a quello di 'articolo'.  Ovviamente ciò non vale per 'capo di bestiame', dove il significato di ''unità/individuo'' prevale.

@dragonseven (#5, ''nella stessa accezione'')
Scusa, ma a me non sembra la stessa accezione.


----------



## francisgranada

Ora se ho capito bene, il criterio dell'uso di _capo _nel senso qui discusso è che il sostantivo a cui quel _capo _si riferisce significhi _a priori_ un "complesso di cose/animali...". Andrebbe bene anche p.e. un _capo di verdura_ o _capo di gente_ (non credo)? ...


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Ora se ho capito bene, il criterio dell'uso di _capo _nel senso qui discusso è che il sostantivo a cui quel _capo _si riferisce significhi _a priori_ un "complesso di cose/animali...". Andrebbe bene anche p.e. un _capo di verdura_ o _capo di gente_ (non credo)? ...


Ciao francis. Ti invito a guardare il punto 6.a della voce relativa a _capo _nel vocabolario Treccani (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/capo/).
Venendo ai tuoi esempi, non credo che "un capo di verdura" sia sbagliato a priori. Solo che non si usa... un _capo di gente _non so perché ma non va.
Alla fin fine perso che l'uso di capo nell'accezione che stiamo considerando valga (o comunque sia di uso comune) solo per un numero abbastanza esiguo di casi.
Ciao
p


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Ciao francis. Ti invito a guardare il punto 6.a della voce relativa a _capo _nel vocabolario Treccani (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/capo/).
> Venendo ai tuoi esempi, non credo che "un capo di verdura" sia sbagliato a priori. Solo che non si usa... un _capo di gente _non so perché ma non va.
> Alla fin fine perso che l'uso di capo nell'accezione che stiamo considerando valga (o comunque sia di uso comune) solo per un numero abbastanza esiguo di casi.
> Ciao
> p


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> ... Alla fin fine perso che l'uso di capo nell'accezione che stiamo considerando valga (o comunque sia di uso comune) solo per un numero abbastanza esiguo di casi.


Ciao ohbice. Forse sarà questa la ragione perché mi "è sfuggita" questa accezione.

Grazie anche per il link, ora mi pare più chiara anche la "logica" di questa accezione. Gli esempi del Treccani, come _dividere per capi e non per famiglie_; _cento capi_ _di bestiame_; _un bel capo_ _di selvaggina_ si capiscono perfettamente. Qui _capo _viene usato nel senso originale della parola (=_testa_), indicando  figuratamente il propio individo (un po' come nelle espressioni "a testa" e "pro capite"). Espressioni tipo _capo di abbigliamento_ mi sembrano "secondarie", cioè come se si trattase di un'estensione di questa accezione anche agli oggetti non viventi (o "carenti di testa") ...


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Ciao ohbice. Forse sarà questa la ragione *per cui* mi "è sfuggita" questa accezione.
> Grazie anche per il link, ora mi pare più chiara anche la "logica" di questa accezione. Gli esempi del Treccani, come _dividere per capi e non per famiglie_; _cento capi_ _di bestiame_; _un bel capo_ _di selvaggina_ si capiscono perfettamente. Qui _capo _viene usato nel senso originale della parola (=_testa_), indicando  figuratamente il propio individo (un po' come nelle espressioni "a testa" e "pro capite"). Espressioni tipo _capo di abbigliamento_ mi sembrano "secondarie", cioè come se si trattase di un'estensione di questa accezione anche agli oggetti non viventi (o "carenti di testa") ...


Le tue osservazioni sono giustissime. Vorrei solo aggiungere che, nel linguaggio parlato, basta spesso dire 'un capo' (parlando di acquisti) e si intende un capo di vestiario:  (il marito alla moglie che torna a casa con un vestito nuovo: 'Hai comprato proprio un bel capo, spero che non sia troppo caro!')


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Vorrei solo aggiungere che, nel linguaggio parlato, basta spesso dire 'un capo' (parlando di acquisti) e si intende un capo di vestiario:  (il marito alla moglie che torna a casa con un vestito nuovo: 'Hai comprato proprio un bel capo, spero che non sia troppo caro!')


 ... Grazie, sono appunto gli esempi di questo tipo che aiutano a capire meglio l'uso pratico di alcune espressioni e costruzioni grammaticali.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> @dragonseven (#5, ''nella stessa accezione'')
> Scusa, ma a me non sembra la stessa accezione.


 E allora quale ti sembra l'accezione corretta?
__________________________________________________________________________________________________​
Per me un capo è semplicemente ogni singolo componente di un gruppo o di un complesso di cose o persone o animali.
Un paio di scarpe sono un capo d'abbigliamento, un uomo è un capo di un complesso (poco usato, è vero, ma è italiano), un manzo è un capo di una mandria così come un uccello è un capo di uno stormo.


----------



## bearded

Secondo me, quando si usa 'capo' per chiamare uno sconosciuto, è più nel senso di ''boss''.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Secondo me, quando si usa 'capo' per chiamare uno sconosciuto, è più nel senso di ''boss''.


Anche a me pare così ...


----------



## dragonseven

Beh, abbiamo opinioni diverse.


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo solo per curiosità che il corrispondente termine che significa _inconfondibilmente "boss"_, si usa colloquialmente per "richiamare l'attenzione di uno sconosciuto" anche in altre lingue (incluso quella mia materna).


----------



## dragonseven

Va beh! Si sta scivolando in un'accezione non attinente al quesito posto in OP. Spiego subito il perché.
_Boss_ non è un termine italiano e non credo vada bene usarlo per spiegare il significato di _capo_ (usare un termine inglese per spiegarne uno italiano, mah!). È stato adottato per specificare un certo tipo di persone abituate a un determinato comportamento; ha molto poco a che fare con il nostro lemma _capo_, è molto più vicino a _padrone_.
Per questo motivo sconsiglio vivamente chiunque a utilizzarlo con uno sconosciuto. Semmai solo con chi si conosce e in maniera scherzosa.


----------



## bearded

Vi prego di non 'scantonare' dall'argomento in questione.  Invece di scrivere 'boss' avrei fatto meglio a scrivere 'comandante'.  In ogni caso (mia opinione) la voce 'capo' per richiamare l'attenzione di uno sconosciuto non ha nulla a che vedere con l'accezione di 'capo di abbigliamento', contrariamente a quanto scritto da Dragonseven al #5.  In tutte le lingue, questo modo simpatico di chiamare qualcuno corrisponde a ''comandante/principale/capo/boss''. Una volta sull'isola della Martinica il titolare di una bancarella di frutta mi chiamò (in Francese) con la parola corrispondente a 'Direttore', e ricordo di aver pensato:  ''In Italia mi avrebbe detto >capo<''!


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> mi chiamò (in Francese) con la parola corrispondente a 'Direttore', e ricordo di aver pensato: ''In Italia mi avrebbe detto >capo<''!


 Io avrei pensato piuttosto a "Dottore!", "Signore!", ma, poi, anche "Capo!". 

Scusa tanto Bearded Man, capisco benissimo cosa intendi ma ti dico che sono due accezioni differenti.
Io non nego che esiste l'accezione da te specificata, dico solo che la mia è inerente a quella citata in OP.
Nella frase "Capo, per favore ce ne suonate un'altra?", dove e come si colloca la tua accezione? o è scorretto quanto ho scritto?
Posso affermare che "Richard Parkin Starkey era un capo dei Beatles" senza alludere a posizioni di comando ma solo per specificare che era un elemento del complesso, o è scorretto (e ribadisco ancora che in effetti questa è una forma raramente usata, soprattutto oggi)?


P.s.: Il fatto che entrambi gli esempi siano in ambito musicale è puramente casuale.


----------



## bearded

Caro dragonseven, mi pare che ci parliamo un po' senza ascoltarci davvero, come due estranei che per strada si sfiorano senza guardarsi. Dunque cercherò di spiegarmi meglio.  Tu al numero 5 hai scritto:  ''_Nella stessa accezione _la parola 'capo' si può utilizzare per richiamare l'attenzione di uno sconosciuto''.  E qual era l'accezione menzionata nel thread fino a quel momento? Riguardava _capi di vestiario, un capo di abbigliamento._
(Siamo d'accordo che 'capo' ha numerosi significati ed accezioni). Il mio parere è che, quando si usa 'capo' per richiamare l'attenzione di qualcuno, l'accezione di questa parola sia quella di ''dirigente/comandante di altri uomini''. La penso così perché secondo me, rivolgendoci ad uno sconosciuto, noi tendiamo ad accattivarcene subito la benevolenza e - in questo caso - a riconoscergli subito una certa autorità con la parola 'capo'. Più confidenzialmente, si può chiamare uno sconosciuto con un 'ehi, amico!'', sempre per renderlo ben disposto fin dall'inizio.
Non vedo come l'accezione di ''individuo/singolo uomo'' ecc. (che sarebbe l'accezione di OP trasferita dall'abbigliamento agli uomini...) possa assolvere la stessa funzione.  Anche se ad un musicista dico ''Capo, per favore suonami....'' gli riconosco con questo appellativo un'autorevolezza.
Questa è la ragione per cui, commentando il tuo #5, io ho scritto ''a me non sembra la stessa accezione'', e mi pare che anche altri amici siano d'accordo con me.

(ma quanto sono brutti i nuovi smileys!)


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Caro dragonseven, mi pare che ci parliamo un po' senza ascoltarci davvero, come due estranei che per strada si sfiorano senza guardarsi.


Caro Bearded Man, no, no! io ti ho guardato! Semmai, sei tu che non guardandomi non hai notato che io ti ho guardato. 



bearded man said:


> Anche se ad un musicista dico ''Capo, per favore suonami....'' gli riconosco con questo appellativo un'autorevolezza.


 Ok! Questo vale per te e per coloro che intendono che io sia in torto con quanto ho specificato, ma non per me (nel senso che parlando così, io non gli riconosco nulla di autorevole o che altro, ma è solo un modo per richiamare l'attenzione di chi stava suonando per i fatti suoi / loro ed esprimergli il mio / nostro desiderio di avere la possibilità di passare un altro po' di tempo con la compagnia della sua / loro musica). Questa richiesta può equivalere, al massimo, ad avergli detto: "Bravo! Sai / Sapete suonare molto bene e mi / ci piace".



bearded man said:


> Non vedo come l'accezione di ''individuo/singolo uomo'' ecc. (che sarebbe l'accezione di OP trasferita dall'abbigliamento agli uomini...) possa assolvere la stessa funzione.


 Perché hai voluto evitarla (non guardarla). Sul mio secondo esempio, quello su Ringo, cosa ne pensi?
E comunque, nel caso precedente, io mi rivolgo a un membro del gruppo per parlare con il gruppo e non è detto che sia lui poi a decidere se accontentare la richiesta che ha ricevuto ma probabilmente sarà colui che mi darà la risposta. Io non ho fatto altro che parlare a uno, un individuo, di un collettivo di persone e, come specificato nel Treccani





			
				Treccani said:
			
		

> *6.* *a.* *Ciascuna unità che faccia parte* di un complesso, *di un numero collettivo di persone*, e più comunem. di animali o di cose


, è nella stessa accezione di riferimento, in tema, con il termine ad inizio discussione.


----------



## Ganamant

Io credo che "capo" si usi in certe costruzioni fisse a basta. Va bene con bestiame, abbigliamento a poche altre. Ad esempio, non prendo un capo di uovo da una dozzina né un capo di pesce dal fritto misto, e questo anche se il pesce una testa ce l'ha.

Per quanto riguarda l'appellativo "capo", non ha proprio nulla di diverso, come origine, rispetto a "signore": si dà all'altro un titolo in origine prestigioso e distinto per richiamare la sua attenzione, ma è solo un fatto di cortesia comune a molte lingue.


----------



## bearded

@ dragonseven
Ciascuno rimane del suo parere (amici come prima).


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Ciascuno rimane del suo parere (amici come prima).


 Ma certo! Come preferisci. Io in un certo senso l'avevo già detto al post #17. Evidentemente non ero prevenuto.


----------

